

Ping.fm acquired by Seesmic - ctingom
http://ping.fm/blog/seesmicing-is-believing/

======
rodyancy
I've met Sean and Adam and they seem to be smart, hardworking guys. I remember
Adam saying Ping.fm is about the tenth app, or "thing" they worked on,
although I'm sure many of those other projects were completed over a weekend
or given little attention. At any rate, these are the type of people that
should be successful. I think Seesmic made a good move.

------
thiele
Great move for Seesmic.

